# pfd.l,worth a punt ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:PFD.L&it=le

what do you think of this as a looooooong term investment ??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like they are having a bad year 2010...maybe hang on to see if the price drops a little bit...

Don't seem to big on paying dividends, although a nice healthly PE ratio...

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

upto 29.6p we have a share save scheme at work and we got these shares for 16p.we make payments over 3 year period and i pay the most allowed at £20 a week.i also bought £500 worth at 17p roughly at the time of posting


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

currently sitting at £1.48 a share.i have over over 6000 shares.im selling on monday lol.£700 spent (500 quid at27p a share and 200 quid at 4p a share,wish i had bought more now lol) i didnt see this coming at all.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

silverback said:


> currently sitting at £1.48 a share.i have over over 6000 shares.im selling on monday lol.£700 spent (500 quid at27p a share and 200 quid at 4p a share,wish i had bought more now lol) i didnt see this coming at all.


Over 6k off 700 quid?! Wtf!!!


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Wasn't this a share consolidation which took place today ?

4 May 2012



Premier Foods plc ('Premier' or the 'Company')



Amendment to official list, Share Consolidation, Total Voting Rights and Share Capital 





Following approval at the AGM yesterday, the Company's share capital was consolidated this morning on the basis of one New Ordinary Share for 10 Existing Ordinary shares. 



As a result, the Company's ordinary shares of 1 pence each were cancelled from trading on the London Stock Exchange with effect from 5.00pm yesterday and the newly consolidated ordinary shares of 10 pence each were admitted to trading on the London Stock Exchange with effect from 8.00am today ('Admission').


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

*******s. I have just read about this after posting :lol: thought my M5 fund had taken a huge boost. Oh well,back to the land of working overtime for me then lol.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

silverback said:


> *******s. I have just read about this after posting :lol: thought my M5 fund had taken a huge boost. Oh well,back to the land of working overtime for me then lol.


Off topic but A guy pulled up behind me last night at the petty station in a brand new m5, what a noise:argie: asked him about his mpg. He thought for a second and then got excited and said," got double figures once!":lol:
I laughed anyway:tumbleweed:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> Off topic but A guy pulled up behind me last night at the petty station in a brand new m5, what a noise:argie: asked him about his mpg. He thought for a second and then got excited and said," got double figures once!":lol:
> I laughed anyway:tumbleweed:


Eco-driving is overrated. Like women, MPG is better when it's in the teen's :lol::devil:


----------

